# My micro vert set up.



## imagreenwitya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all,
Just getting ready to fire the box up and thought I would share a bit and see what RIU has to say.

Grow set-up:

36x20x63 tent
250w MH/HPS w/digital ballast
cool tube
4in 435cfm inline+carbon scrubber
2gal smart pots 

forthcoming:
Genetics: RP OG #18 

Anyhow I was going to do a scrog but always wanted to try out a vert grow. Ideally I know this is not the footprint generally used for a vert grow but I figured I would give it a shot. I plan on either growing 2x med or 4x small in this set up with the plants being on either side of the light. 

Any thoughts or opinions would be welcome 

Here are some pics.









,


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Mar 29, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Looks good to me.


good deal.


----------



## Saldaw (Mar 31, 2012)

i think you would yield alot more if you scrog 4 plants on a screen. but this looks quite interesting


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice! Try ScrOG next time 

one thing, just wondering, would it not be more efficient to leave the bottom end of the cool tube open and mount the carbon filter on the other side of your fan. This would greatly increase airflow and cooling (less kinks, less distance for air to flow), plus, when a carbon filter is blown into it is way more efficient at smell prevention.

And you could probably get 4 nice medium sized plants in there by the looks of it, if you made the adjustments I suggested you could pull 2 slightly more central and to the back of the tent to fit them in 

'sup to you though, that's just my opinion, good setup!


----------



## imagreenwitya (Mar 31, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Nice! Try ScrOG next time
> 
> one thing, just wondering, would it not be more efficient to leave the bottom end of the cool tube open and mount the carbon filter on the other side of your fan. This would greatly increase airflow and cooling (less kinks, less distance for air to flow), plus, when a carbon filter is blown into it is way more efficient at smell prevention.
> 
> ...


Good point on the flow, and the placement would clean things up a bit too. Thanks!


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 1, 2012)

no worries, I think you'll be pleased with the overall result


----------

